# Seeking: General information about fertilizing/preventing & treating deffiancie



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm having a heck of a time keeping my plants going - the few that are (Val's and java fern) look like they have some sort of nutrient deficiency. I was hoping someone could help me out with maybe some general guidelines for sort of "broad-spectrum" fertilizing in a sand/gravel bottomed tank?

Was hoping for some sort of product(s) recommendation or something of the like. I've heard about root tabs, but they seem very expensive compared to a bottle of liquid stuff.

I've also seen recommendations for buying a variety of different dry (I think) compounds online and making my own mix. Would anyone recommend this? Of so, do you have a reference for what compounds are needed and in what relative quantities..?

The last time I asked a store worker he was very knowledgable about tank set ups and then sold me Excel (liquid CO2 I later found out) as a "fertilizer" <.<

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Could you also give us the lighting, tank size and livestock?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Let's see... It's a 33 gallon tank with a 17W stock T8 flourescent bulb in the Aqueon fixture. The fish in it are a goldfish, a pleco and 11 white cloud minnows. Also two mystery snails. (yes I know goldfish and plecos aren't typically good together but they've been okay together for a couple years now). I'm also planning on adding some corydoras after changing it to sand. 
This tank is currently gravel but I'm planning on changing to sand really soon. Just need time to rinse it...

Also just started a 5.5 gallon that is currently un-stocked. I am planning shrimp in this one. this has a 15W LifeGlo 6500K compact fluorescent in a DIY fixture.

I also just got some dwarf pennywort, staurogene repens, duckweed and amazon frogbit for the tanks. Going to be getting sunset Hygro and Riccia tomorrow...

Have mostly dead java moss and water wisteria, okay Val's (they are growing okay, but old leaves tend to fall off so they never get very high..) and Java ferns that are growing fine, but older leaves get brown-spots all over them (this could just be a symptom of being an old leaf).

If it would help, I can post some pics of my current plants... They aren't very happy I'm afraid...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Peekay (Jan 27, 2014)

Pics always help.
I like Flourish Comprehensive and Excel together as a low-tech, no-brainer approach. 
Why go to the trouble of mixing powders? That is really meant for the highly regimented EI approach anyways. 

That said, Vals are root feeders, so will benefit from root tabs. You can make your own... I use a shake and feed time release fertilizer for potted plants, (I think Scotts, 20-20-20? I'd have to look it up if you're interested) that I freeze into ice cubes so I can push under the substrate. Cheap and effective.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

So the riccia I was getting came with baby shrimp - I'm thrilled to have them, surprised they are still alive, and scared to do anything in the 5.5 gal tank now. ..
I'll take pics when I get home - totally forgot before. I think a general all - around fertilizing routine would fix things though. Also looking into hacking my fixture to upgrade the lighting in the 33 gal.

I don't mind mixing powders and stuff... wouldn't that be way way cheaper in the long run? Planning diy co2 in the 33 gal with the jello method...
I would LOVE the root tab recipe  didn't even think to look for diy root tabs... problem is now everything has to be baby - shrimp - safe if I add it to the 5.5 gal.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peekay (Jan 27, 2014)

Yay baby shrimp! That's amazing!

For the root tabs: THIS stuff, freeze it into ice cubes with some tank water (decide on your dosing per pkg instructions), and push it deeply under the plants. Voila.

Not a shrimp expert, so no comment on compatibility!

You can find threads about it in various planted tank forums, if you search 'osmocote' root tabs. (US trade name) Tom Barr approves.  
For example HERE.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bunny said:


> So the riccia I was getting came with baby shrimp - I'm thrilled to have them, surprised they are still alive, and scared to do anything in the 5.5 gal tank now. ..
> I'll take pics when I get home - totally forgot before. I think a general all - around fertilizing routine would fix things though. Also looking into hacking my fixture to upgrade the lighting in the 33 gal.
> 
> I don't mind mixing powders and stuff... wouldn't that be way way cheaper in the long run? Planning diy co2 in the 33 gal with the jello method...
> ...


How exciting!

I have the exact same sized tank as you, and am also fiddling with the fert and CO2 injection atm.

I'm a week into doing IE dosing at 1/4 strength using the powdered compound dosing recommendations laid out by Tom Barr for 20-40 gal tanks, b/c I would consider my tank lightly planted, and my aquarium plants are currently all recovering following an uprooting, root trim, and potting so I can have a semi-bare bottom discus growout tank. Mixing the dosing solutions, honestly, is very straightforward.

Some leaves are melting, but I'm also seeing quite a bit of new growth, so not too worried atm.


----------

